# DV2013 - Questions



## nesalc (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,

Any DV lottery "experts" here or do you know of a good dv lottery forum?

Well if there is experts here I have a question about photos for the applications.

I have a son, a baby/infant 10 months old and I must of course include a photo of him when I send in my application.
But will the photo of my son have to meet the same strict photo requirements as my own photo for the application? He may not be that willing to sit nice for having his photo taken 

thx,
Claus


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nesalc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any DV lottery "experts" here or do you know of a good dv lottery forum?
> 
> ...


https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/photo.aspx


----------

